# Could someone explain



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

Did all the immigrants meet all the requirements for residency and or income for citizenship?

muslim immigrants in Spain 1.6million as of 2013

trying to understand why it is so difficult for anyone else??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bestinthewest said:


> Did all the immigrants meet all the requirements for residency and or income for citizenship?
> 
> muslim immigrants in Spain 1.6million as of 2013
> 
> trying to understand why it is so difficult for anyone else??



Muslims can be European so have the legal right to settle in Spain


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

MaidenScotland said:


> Muslims can be European so have the legal right to settle in Spain


My question is about non-European muslims.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Today Spain is essentially a catholic country, so I doubt other religious beliefs play a part in the immigration process do they??
Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bestinthewest said:


> Did all the immigrants meet all the requirements for residency and or income for citizenship?
> 
> muslim immigrants in Spain 1.6million as of 2013
> 
> trying to understand why it is so difficult for anyone else??



if they are recorded as resident then they must have met all the financial & healthcare requirements for* residency

*citizenship is an entirely different subject


_*all*_ immigrants to Spain, both EU & non-EU have certain financial & healthcare requirements to meet, before they can become registered residents

there is no question about religion on the registration papers


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

bestinthewest said:


> My question is about non-European muslims.


Why does their religion matter?:yell:


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

They may have been resident for years, before the current regulations were put in place.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bestinthewest said:


> Did all the immigrants meet all the requirements for residency and or income for citizenship?
> 
> muslim immigrants in Spain 1.6million as of 2013
> 
> trying to understand why it is so difficult for anyone else??


Here is some info about immigration in Spain in 2013










You can see that although a large group of immigrants come from Morrocco and these are likely to be the Muslims there are also numerous immigrants from other countries. I don't really know why you would ask about the muslims and not about the Chinese for example or the South American countries.


What is to be noted more than anything from these figures however is that immigration in Spain is going down from most countries, including the UK, and that is a real reflection of the economic crisis that Spain is still living today. You can read about that here
Exit of immigrants sees Spain’s population fall for second year in a row | In English | EL PAÍS
_*A total of 291,041 people arrived in Spain last year from abroad, while 547,890 left*_


I don't know if there's anything much to discuss, but maybe the article could open another thread???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Today Spain is essentially a catholic country, so I doubt other religious beliefs play a part in the immigration process do they??
> Jo xxx


Essentially catholic, but officially secular!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

bestinthewest said:


> Did all the immigrants meet all the requirements for residency and or income for citizenship?
> 
> muslim immigrants in Spain 1.6million as of 2013
> 
> trying to understand why it is so difficult for anyone else??


Where did you get those statistics from anyway?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

brocher said:


> Where did you get those statistics from anyway?


That's what I want to know. It's a very high number.

Either way, the OP has a point - anybody (including those from the EU) is meant to provide proof of earnings to gain residency in Spain, and I very much doubt that the majority of immigrants are asked to do so, or even can do so. I've got an Italian friend (a policeman) who has had to jump through hoops to get Spanish residency even though he is married to a Spaniard. It took him months.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Chopera said:


> That's what I want to know. It's a very high number.
> 
> Either way, the OP has a point - anybody (including those from the EU) is meant to provide proof of earnings to gain residency in Spain, and I very much doubt that the majority of immigrants are asked to do so, or even can do so. I've got an Italian friend (a policeman) who has had to jump through hoops to get Spanish residency even though he is married to a Spaniard. It took him months.


What grinds my gears is, what I perceive to be, the racist nature of the OP. 
What about the numerous Americans living and working here illegally? There are quite a few.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2014)

brocher said:


> Where did you get those statistics from anyway?



you might try google

Islam in Spain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> What grinds my gears is, what I perceive to be, the racist nature of the OP.
> What about the numerous Americans living and working here illegally? There are quite a few.


has nothing to do with racism, just a simple question.

If I asked how many Brits in Spain would that be racist also.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2014)

very hostile group here, why do you read more into the question than simply what it is???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bestinthewest said:


> very hostile group here, why do you read more into the question than simply what it is???


Sorry, I'm sure we don't mean to be hostile, it's just not the usual type of question. Maybe it comes across as such because of the world hostilities at the moment??

But as xabiachica says, it's not something that's even mentioned on the immigration visa. So if there are more Muslims that other religions able to legally immigrate, then it's just a fluke and IME certainly isn't noticeable or an issue

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the OP has chosen to leave us so thread closed


----------

